# Boneless Sirloin Tip Roast...



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

Im scoring a couple of sirloin tip roasts today and was planning to WSM them. Plans are to do a salt, pepper rub and stick a bunch of garlic down inside. Gonna use lump with no wood and cook to a rare / med rare..


Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

Sounds like a plan....Post some pics.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 1, 2007)

Yup yup Beef today...that is what i am doing too. 
We insist on the pics too! 8)


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm doing 5 tip roast and chicken for 100 next on the 10th. I like to do then a little hotter pit temps than normal and take med rare. I have a marinade I mop on.

Jim


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2007)

jminion said:
			
		

> I'm doing 5 tip roast and chicken for 100 next on the 10th. I like to do then a little hotter pit temps than normal and take med rare. I have a *marinade I mop on.*
> 
> Jim


Feel like sharing.....


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim, what do you consider a little otter..higher than 250 ?


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

Well. the roasts are on...they were buy one, get one...they had to cut one in half to get me a decent size one...I tried to get him to leave it whole and charge me half, but he wouldnt do it..so I got 2 5lb ones...


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Mar 1, 2007)

You better break out the shovel and ice scraper!


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> You better break out the shovel and ice scraper!



It was snowing like hell here a few min ago...I dont care. Its my day off and Im cooking. Thinking of doing twice baked potatoes to go with the beef. Im having some buddys over later for cocktails, so I think Im gonna make the chicken/bacon/brn sugar/chipolte pepper things but Im going to smoke them instead of bake them...


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Mar 1, 2007)

I was planning the same, but I now that the wind is blowing and snowing heavy, I'm just gonna use my dutch oven in the oven and fire up the wood stove. And of course mix a few 8)
Enjoy!!!


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

Steve, Ive got a case of Blue lite out in the snow by the motor home for later. My buddys arent comming over till 10, so Im refraining from having a few for a while, or Ill be a mess by 10..lol


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Mar 1, 2007)

John 
Are you gonna try and come to land of BLUE LITE with the Witts
in july?


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

It all depends on work..if we come, I think we'll compete..


----------



## oompappy (Mar 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well. the roasts are on...they were buy one, get one...they had to cut one in half to get me a decent size one...I tried to get him to leave it whole and charge me half, but he wouldnt do it..so I got 2 5lb ones...



Thats a Great pic JP  8) 
Remember to slice as thin as you can when you serve them.


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive got a deli slice in the basement Im reserecting today. Its an old one that my inlaws left here when they moved over twenty years ago. Hopefully Ill get it fired up in time to use today...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ive got a deli slice in the basement Im reserecting today. Its an old one that my inlaws left here when they moved over twenty years ago. Hopefully Ill get it fired up in time to use today...



If it doesn't work a real sharp knife will do!  Cut it on a bias against the grain paper thin for maximum tenderness!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lookin' good Mr. Penn


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

You go John.  They look fantastic.


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

And the finished product...


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2007)

John, looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

Dagnabit Muskee that looks reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal good!!  Very nice meal John!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks great !


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 2, 2007)

Great job John!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 2, 2007)

I almost didn't see the sandwich for looking at the tater.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice job John..I guess my invite got lost in the mail...


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 2, 2007)

Hoping you got a good grade of them thangs such as in CAB.  Select prob tend to be a bit chewy. 

bigwheel


----------



## john a (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks excellent, I'd like a little creamy horseraddish sauce on mine please.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 4, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Looks excellent, I'd like a little creamy horseraddish sauce on mine please.


That sounds good!
Mighty fine eats there John. :P
Curious as to how the slicer worked out?


----------



## john pen (Mar 4, 2007)

Didn't get the slicer done..got it apart and partially cleaned..Im off mon and tues..Ill get it together and throw a pic up...


----------

